# What now



## indieskies (Mar 18, 2013)

Just done my test, it was negative. I kept looking at the window and thinking there was a very faint line but I think its just my imagination. Depressed. Do I try for a second cycle of IVF? **** knows £5000 is a lot of money down the drain.  My prayers were not answered


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi indieskies,

So sorry for your negative test  

It is awful, you need to give yourself some time to come to terms with what has happened and let your body recover a little bit and then I think you will be in a better position to decide what to do next. It is a natural instinct to straight away think towards the next plan but you have been through a lot and need to recover. It took me a couple of weeks before I stopped feeling completely hopeless and depressed. I feel a little better now and looking forward to the next step but I couldn't have done that 5/6 weeks ago

Big   look after yourself xxx


----------



## Tash74 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi indie - also got my first BFN yesterday, and it is a shock even though I knew it was happening and started bleeding on Friday. 

First step is to be kind to yourself and each other,  if you are in a couple (sorry to presume). 

Speak to your clinic and see what they think went wrong, what is next.  There is a great board with lots of questions to take in. I assume you get a follow up appointment?

I know it is a huge amount of money, people on NHS don't know how lucky they are... We went private because of our ages and couldn't, or didn't want to wait. But only you can answer what is too much to go through financially or emotionally. 

It will get easier, I'm feeling ups and downs, though I do have a plan! And that keeps me focused.

Wishing you the very best for the future.


----------



## indieskies (Mar 18, 2013)

Thankyou Tash and daydreamer. 
I feel utterly devasted, I am single so it's all decisions I have to make on my own, I am also sorry for your BFN. The loss of hope is the hardest thing to come to terms with.
My family have paid for my treatment, I know they will probably do the same again but I hate asking, I feel like I have let them down, I am lucky they have been so supportive.
I am 33 with no known fertility problems although never seemed to be able to concieve when tried. I don't know how a person qualifies for NHS treatment and ive also seen adverts for getting it done abroad, but you're right a few weeks taking it easy is what I will do.
Good luck to you both and best wishes for the future. xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi indieskies,

So sorry for your BFN  

One thing that struck me is you say you have no known fertility problems, which means in theory you could do IUI rather than IVF.  Depending on where you are getting your sperm, and what medication you use (doesn't even have to be any) this is a massively cheaper option.

Good luck x


----------



## indieskies (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Dudders,
That is definately an option I will explore when I go back to clinic for my follow up appointment. I just thought that going straight for IVF was giving me the best possible chance of success.
I wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment. xxx


----------

